# GET YOUR C.Y.B.O.R.G. name now!!



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 31, 2009)

Get you c.y.b.o.r.g. name now by typing your name and choosing your avatar from there.

So why are you waiting, go and get it.....

My cyborg name is:

D.I.S.C.J.U.N.K.I.E. : Digital Intelligent Soldier Calibrated for Justified Utility, Nocturnal Killing and Immediate Exploration


*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-DISCJUNKIE.png

Link: *cyborg.namedecoder.com/


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 31, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/governor3k3-KLAW.png

Yeah baby!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 31, 2009)

Mujhse bachke rehna.

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/8992/governor3k3gaurav.png


----------



## din (Mar 31, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/chi2-DIN.png


----------



## nsalgaocar (Mar 31, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-NSALGAOCAR.png

my cyborg name is *N.S.A.L.G.A.O.C.A.R*.: Networked Synthetic Android Limited to Galactic Assassination, Online Calculation and Accurate Repair
**cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-NSALGAOCAR.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/governor3k3-HITBOXX.png


----------



## serpent (Mar 31, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-SERPENT.png
Hmm.........really?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Mar 31, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/governor3k3-ALEXANDER.png
Heheh, nice! 
It said that my name has to be less than 10 characters long when I entered alexanderthegreat


----------



## krates (Mar 31, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/governor3k3-KRATES.png

Finally my username got it's meaning


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 31, 2009)

*img25.imageshack.us/img25/8876/governor3k3filledvoid.th.png

zomg


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 31, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-AKSHAY.png


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 31, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/chi2-RHITWICK.png

Hmmm...I'm too much


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 31, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-ANURAG.png


----------



## girish.g (Mar 31, 2009)

G.I.R.I.S.H.: General Intelligent Repair and Immediate Sabotage Humanoid
*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/governor3k3-GIRISH.png​
the avatar system sucks ive tried five different names and all show the same avatar


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 31, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-CONQUEROR.png


----------



## eggman (Mar 31, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/governor3k3-EGGMAN.png


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 31, 2009)

*g.imagehost.org/0307/governor3k3-ROCKSTAR.png


----------



## amol48 (Mar 31, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-AMOL.png


----------



## eggman (Mar 31, 2009)

*Functional Unit Calibrated for Killing*

is the best


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 31, 2009)

eggman said:


> *Functional Unit Calibrated for Killing*
> 
> is the best


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 31, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/governor3k3-SACHIN.png


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 31, 2009)

Functional Upgraded Construct Keen on Observation and Forbidden Fighting....

Fellow Undertaking Carnal Kisses and Overwhelming, Fantastic Fantasies

Fearsome, Unholy, Cheerleader-Kidnapping Ogre from the Forbidden Forest

ROFL ,,,try the sexy name decoder and the monster name decoder *sexy.namedecoder.com
*monster.namedecoder.com/


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Apr 1, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-VIVA.png


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 1, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/chi2-KRAZY+BLUEZ.png
Ha ha...it's nice.....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 1, 2009)

<p align="center"><a href="*cyborg.namedecoder.com">
<img src="*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-VAMSI.png" width="240" height="180" alt="Versatile Artificial Machine Skilled in Infiltration" border="0"></a>
<br /><a href="*cyborg.namedecoder.com"><small>Get Your Cyborg Name</small></a></p>


----------



## utsav (Apr 1, 2009)

Old thingy atleast for me  . Found this thing 2yrs back. Really very funny


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 1, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> i have got mine. but dont know how to post here!!



Just drag the image to the browser tab and then to the reply window. Simple!!


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Apr 1, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-VIVA.png


----------



## utsav (Apr 1, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> i have got mine. but dont know how to post here!!





Disc_Junkie said:


> Just drag the image to the browser tab and then to the reply window. Simple!!





vaibhav_jain said:


> file:///D:/My%20documents/edox-VIVA.png



LMAO  lolun00b  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 1, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> i have got mine. but dont know how to post here!!



Doing it ze harrrd way:

Right-click ze image, click Prrroperties, copy ze location of ze image. Now go to ze quick rrreply area and click ze button to inserrrt image, zen paste ze copied location into eet.

You now owe me $5 for zis tutorrrial. Deposit ze money in my Paypal account. Muchos grrracias!


----------



## mahesh (Apr 1, 2009)

please check my avatar.........its my CYBORG name


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 1, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/governor3k3-NAVEEN.png


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 1, 2009)

utsav said:


> LMAO  lolun00b  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL
*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-ARAVIND.png


----------



## avinash.gamerboy (Apr 1, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-AVINASH.png
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
lol
*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-DICK.png
*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-PUSSY.png
*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-THINKDIGIT.png


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Apr 2, 2009)

lol at the pussy part...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL at pussy


----------



## pimpom (Apr 2, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/governor3k3-PIMPOM.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 2, 2009)

Imma human. Cyborgs are stupid


----------



## pimpom (Apr 2, 2009)

Just for fun, I entered the name of a sexual organ in a certain language. The resulting cyborg name was so appropriate that I actually laughed out loud.

*img74.imageshack.us/img74/2394/xxxxng.gif

(I erased the first parts as there may be some people here who speak the language).


----------



## confused!! (Apr 2, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/chi2-CONFUSED.png

Actually the avatar also looks confused


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 2, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Imma human. Cyborgs are stupid



Likhne wala stupid, padhne wala brilliant....


----------



## raksrules (Apr 2, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/governor3k3-RAKSHIT.png


----------



## Coool (Apr 2, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-COOOL.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 2, 2009)

^7
As I said Cyborgs ARE stupid.


----------



## tkin (Apr 2, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-TKIN.png


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 2, 2009)

bassam904 said:


> <p align="center"><a href="*cyborg.namedecoder.com">
> <img src="*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-BASSAM.png" width="240" height="180" alt="Biomechanical Artificial Sabotage and Scientific Assassination Machine" border="0"></a>
> <br /><a href="*cyborg.namedecoder.com"><small>Get Your Cyborg Name</small></a></p>


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/chi2-ICO.png


----------



## shaunak (Apr 4, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/handyvac-SHAUNAK.png

*Shaunak*
*S*ynthetic *H*andcrafted *A*ndroid *U*sed for *N*octurnal *A*ssassination and *K*illing

I am BAD!


----------



## vivekkanu (Apr 4, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-VIVEK.png

HEHE.... COOL...!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 4, 2009)

With my original name,

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-BITTU.png


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Apr 5, 2009)

Here`s Mine



*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-VIVA.png


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Apr 5, 2009)

utsav said:


> LMAO  lolun00b  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif



Don`t Show that you are so smart,"everybody becomes smart after learning and trying , not just after reaching in this world from the mother`s womb".
So remember always try to learn and teach wat yopu learn dont laugh on one`s unknowingness.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Doing it ze harrrd way:
> 
> Right-click ze image, click Prrroperties, copy ze location of ze image. Now go to ze quick rrreply area and click ze button to inserrrt image, zen paste ze copied location into eet.
> 
> You now owe me $5 for zis tutorrrial. Deposit ze money in my Paypal account. Muchos grrracias!



Thanx Bro.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (May 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## confused (May 15, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-CONFUSED.png


----------



## confused (May 15, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-OBAMA.pngtaliban beware


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 15, 2009)

ico said:


> *cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/chi2-ICO.png



Tera yeh hai

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/4480/rionaniaaaa.png


----------



## chicha (May 15, 2009)

]

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-KRISHNA.png


*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-ADITYAT.png


*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-CHICHA.png


----------



## Gigacore (May 15, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-GIGACORE.png


----------



## skippednote (May 15, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-BASSAM.png


----------



## appserver (May 15, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/governor3k3-APPSERVER.png

Wow!


----------



## trigger (May 15, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/governor3k3-VISHAL.png


----------



## NucleusKore (May 15, 2009)

*img29.imageshack.us/img29/540/screenshoty.png


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 15, 2009)

^Try only with Nucleus...

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-TALIBAN.png

So true....


----------



## rosemolr (May 19, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/genic-ROSEMOLR.png*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/genic-ROSEMOLR.png


----------



## Official Techie (Jun 12, 2009)

<img src="*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/governor3k3-SUDIPTA.png" width="240" height="180" alt="Synthetic Unit Designed for Immediate Peacekeeping and Thorough Assassination" border="0">

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/governor3k3-SUDIPTA.png


----------



## rollcage (Jun 12, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/governor3k3-ROLLCAGE.png


----------



## Nuxer (Jun 12, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-NUXER.png


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 11, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/governor3k3-NAVJOT.png


----------



## Aspire (Jul 11, 2009)

*monster.namedecoder.com/webimages/ghoul-ASPIRE.png


----------



## Aspire (Jul 11, 2009)

*sexy.namedecoder.com/webimages/roseskull-m-LOMASH.png
Source: Monster name Decoder and Sexy name decoder


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 11, 2009)

<p align="center"><a href="*cyborg.namedecoder.com">
<img src="*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/governor3k3-RAJKUMAR+PB.png" width="240" height="180" alt="Robotic Artificial Juggernaut Keen on Ultimate Mathematics, Accurate Repair and Potential Battle" border="0"></a>
<br /><a href="*cyborg.namedecoder.com"><small>Get Your Cyborg Name</small></a></p>


----------



## vavinashraju (Jul 11, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/edox-AVINASH.png


----------



## maxmk (Jul 11, 2009)

*cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/handyvac-MAXMK.png   *cyborg.namedecoder.com/webimages/governor3k3-MILIND.png


----------

